# Astrologie

## YPenguin

Der andere Thread (Sonne der Finsternis) ist eventuell etwas heikel, weil ich ihn eröffnet habe, als ich mich geärgert habe.

Der Begriff "Sonne der Finsternis" stammt offenbar aus der Bibel, wo er wohl auch den Mond bezeichnen soll.

Harald Lesch spielt mit diesen Sachen neuerdings herum.

----------

## YPenguin

Außerdem geht es hier ja eigentlich um Linux.

----------

## mike155

Was bezweckst Du eigentlich? Installierst Du Updates jetzt nur noch bei Vollmond? Sollte ich auch mal probieren - vielleicht gibt's dann weniger Blocker...   :Shocked: 

Oder hast Du ein tolles Astrologie-Programm entdeckt, von dem Du uns erzählen möchtest?

Oder ist Dir langweilig?

----------

## l3u

```
                   /|  /| 

                   ||__||   +-----------------+ 

                  /   O O\__|   Please don't  | 

                 /          \       feed      | 

                /      \     \   the trolls   | 

               /   _    \     \---------------+ 

              /    |\____\     \     || 

             /     | | | |\____/     || 

            /       \|_|_|/   |    __|| 

           /  /  \            |____| || 

          /   |   | /|        |      --| 

          |   |   |//         |____  --| 

   * _    |  |_|_|_|          |     \-/ 

*-- _--\ _ \     //           | 

  /  _     \\ _ //   |        / 

*  /   \_ /- | -     |       | 

  *      ___ c_c_c_C/ \C_c_c_c

----------

## YPenguin

Im Tierreich sind Hörner und Geweihe für die männlichen Tiere typisch.

Das könnten aber auch Ohren sein bei dem Viech.

----------

## franzf

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Im Tierreich sind Hörner und Geweihe für die männlichen Tiere typisch.

 

Und manche dieser typisch gehörnten Männchen geben Milch!

----------

## YPenguin

Ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit mit eigenen Sets in /etc/portage/sets - dadurch kann ich den Installationsumfang besser steuern und Blocker hab ich kaum.

----------

## YPenguin

OpenAstro ist ganz OK finde ich.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob eine übertriebene Berücksichtigung astrologischer Rahmenbedingungen einen nicht eher neurotisch macht, als einem viel zu helfen.

----------

## slick

Andrologie? War das nicht das mit den Smartphones?

----------

## YPenguin

Die Boddhisattva-Titel hatte ich gesehen und kam dadurch auf die Idee, dass Gentoo-User eventuell auch an religiösen Themen interessiert sein könnten.

----------

## YPenguin

Wie das genau funktioniert, könnte ich physikalisch wohl noch nicht erklären.

Es gibt aber Leute, die sich daran versuchen - beispielsweise dieser Forscher: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Persinger

----------

## YPenguin

Wenn man sich christliche Bilder anschaut, sieht man auch Frauen, denen ein Erleuchtungskreis am Kopf gemalt wurde (Maria).

Ob Erleuchtung ein Massenphänomen werden kann wie die Besteigung des Mount Everest wüsste ich nicht zu sagen - aber vielleicht ist es möglich.

----------

## YPenguin

Beim Chatten mit der AI Cleverbot erhalte ich auch recht ungewöhnliche Resultate - aber die Funktionsweise des Algorithmus ist mir nur in Teilen bekannt.

Der Effekt erscheint mir ähnlich wie bei den Smartphones.

----------

